# Drill Presses?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would get the Delta, because it is a little bigger, and things built years ago were meant to last, as for newer stuff is a use a few times and replace.

Besides the Delta was a solid built sturdy machine.


ED


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

This is the Delta DP that I've had good luck with for ten years.
This model has a quick change gear shift to change drill speed.
It is not necessary to expose the drive pulleys and change the drive belt position.
Drill Speed is changed by rotating the large speed control knob.
This model is no longer available but might be found used.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Holes for hinges?
Do you really mean for door knobs?
There is no need for a drill press for doing anything on a door.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Holes for hinges?
> Do you really mean for door knobs?
> There is no need for a drill press for doing anything on a door.


I made a couple custom cabinets and am using drawer fronts flipped 90* as 6"x30" cabinet doors. As these were intended for drawers, it does not have a 1 3/8" hole bored into it for the European style hinge to recess into.

From what I have been looking at it looks like the guy is asking to much for the drill press. I am thinking of offering him $75, one recently sold on ebay for $49.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

joecaption said:


> ...........There is no need for a drill press for doing anything on a door.


Joe is right and that includes 1 3/8" bores for Euro Hinges
The critical distance for Euro hinges is not the depth but the distance from the hinge side edge of the door.
Rather than a drill press you can use a Euro Hinge Template.
I have not used my Drill Press for any hinge work. I prefer just dropping my doors off at Anderson Plywood the big Cabinet Supply Shop in Culver CA. They have a small Euro Boring Machine that is very precise.
I do not have this Blum Jig but it should do the job for you.
Check it out at Amazon.com


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

With the Delta, you will almost certainly be able to find a mortising kit for it, I'm not so sure about the Skil. Maybe you don't want to make mortises this week but if you do serious woodworking you will someday.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I ended up borrowing a drill press from a friend, which also happens to be the same delta that guy was selling. I did a good job on boring the holes. My main worry was not to drill to deep and put a hole in the door.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Solaritu said:


> I ended up borrowing a drill press from a friend, which also happens to be the same delta that guy was selling. I did a good job on boring the holes. My main worry was not to drill to deep and put a hole in the door.


So with the concern you had about boring too deep, that's a clue to shop for an older press that has a depth stop. Some were even made with a quill lock that can be handy at times too.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The OP is doing Blum hinges.....

This is the jig you need....makes for perfect placement.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I made a jig from the other doors that were predrilled. Just slapped doors in, which were really drawer fronts turned 90* for the custom cabinets. I did go to lowes and the old guy there told me dont bother with skil and use the old Delta. The hard part which could use some fixing was placement inside the cabinet. Hard to get it righty when you only have 5" cabinets.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> So with the concern you had about boring too deep, that's a clue to shop for an older press that has a depth stop. Some were even made with a quill lock that can be handy at times too.


 Do new drill presses not have depth stops? What's the point of a drill press then?

***EDIT*** I know drill presses have other functions, I was just pointing out how ridiculous it is to not offer such a simple feature.


----------

